# conometro



## Esli Hernandez (Nov 16, 2006)

buenas... realize un cronometro digital aqui se los mando para que los vean, pero ahora se me presento un inconveniente, los 74ls192 no se consiguen e llamado a varios sitios y nada, estos los puedo reemplazar por los 74ls193 pero hay que hacer unos arreglos que no entiendo, si ustedes pueden ayudarme a montarlo le agradesco...


----------



## Esli Hernandez (Nov 16, 2006)

este cronometro funciona al pelo pero yo no consigo los 74ls192 gracias


----------



## capitanp (Nov 16, 2006)

yo crei que enviarias el rchivo de circuitmaker el .ckt


----------



## nemesaiko (Nov 16, 2006)

bueno remplazar por 74193 no seria buena idea ya que tu circuito se podria muy complejo y seria un costo adicional, lo que puedes hacer es conseguir un contador de 0-9 o de decadas para los segundos y minutos.

saludos


----------



## Esli Hernandez (Nov 16, 2006)

gracias.. ya realize mi circuito, solamente agregue un 74ls04 y listo funciona perfecto con el 74193 ahora estoy en un ascendente y descendente, tambien lo realize con los 74193 pero el profe dijo ahora que los queria con los flip flops, tienen alguna idea por alli???


----------



## fielpy (May 5, 2007)

hola buenas tengo una duda muy grande con este cronometro...

no entiendo donde se le aplica la señal del clock bueno lo estoy armando para probarlo saldudos espero sus respuestas.


----------



## spolen (May 19, 2007)

Y no pueden publicar el archivo .ckt porfa.
gracias


----------



## MARCANOGV (Jul 13, 2009)

hola men ..puedes mandarme tu diagrama en otro formato...mara velo mejor y poder hacerte las modificaciones en 74193? si es posible mandalo ya montado en proteus o cualquien otro simulador para no perder tanto tiempo dibujandolo mi correo es

*Como no cumplo las políticas del Foro me editaron el mensaje @ políticas del Foro.Com*


.... salu2


----------



## MaryCSM (Ene 21, 2010)

hola esli, sera que me puedes asesorar como hiciste el arreglo para poder utilizar el 193 en vez del 192.. tengo tu mismo problema no consigo ese 192.. gracias!


----------

